

Beyond safety: Is robotic surgery sustainable? - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/beyond-safety-is-robotic-surgery-sustainable/

======
hallieatrobohub
The release last week of the study on adverse events in robotic surgery led to
much discussion on the safety and effectiveness of robotic surgical
procedures. MIT Sloane's Matt Beane argues that while the hope is that this
dialogue will mean safer and more effective robotic procedures in the future,
the intense focus on safety and effectiveness has compromised training
opportunities for new robotic surgeons, who require many hours of “live”
surgical practice time to develop their skills. Beane says that robotic
surgery will likely continue to expand in proportion to other methods, given
that it allows fewer surgeons to perform surgery with less trauma to the
patient, but no matter how safe we make robotic surgical procedures, they will
become a luxury available to a very few if we fail to address the
sustainability of the practice.

